

Atlas.md – Medicine without middlemen - fiatjaf
https://atlas.md/

======
atlasmd
$10-$50/mo/patient for unlimited home/work/office/technology visits, no
copays, all office procedures are included free of charge and wholesale prices
on meds/labs/imaging/pathology for up to 95% savings. And can decrease
employer premiums by 30-60%

------
netcraft
interesting use of the .md tld. I think thats the first time I have come
across that one.

~~~
atlasmd
thanks, [https://www.max.md/](https://www.max.md/) has been in busy for years
- i think i've add the domain for >6

